# Remote Coder



## beariejules (Aug 7, 2008)

I am looking for a remote coding position. I am being licensed to be a foster parent and would like to work at home. . I have already worked for Med Assurant and trying to get back with them. Apparently once you leave they do not hire back.

If any one has any information they can pass on to me I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Julie, CPC


----------



## ruhood (Aug 7, 2008)

How long did you work for them before?  What was your experience like?


----------



## beariejules (Aug 10, 2008)

I worked for them for 4 months and I have 3 years experience as a cpc.


----------

